# Wild Ram Help



## TheSmokingNinja (Apr 11, 2018)

I have recently returned from a hunting trip and was given some ram meat from my uncles kill. I want to smoke it but I am unsure where to begin with it. I have never tried ram yet. Any advice?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 11, 2018)

I used to have a Dodge Ram that I would smoke the tires off of, but I don't think that will help you out.

Chris


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Apr 11, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I used to have a Dodge Ram that I would smoke the tires off of, but I don't think that will help you out.
> 
> Chris


Thank you for the laugh. I have heard from some people ram taste like tires. Ha.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 11, 2018)

I as well have shot or cooked ram. I’m assuming it’s pretty lean so depending on what cuts of meat you have I’d go to the old throwback of wrapping lean meat in bacon and then smoking it. 

Good luck and make sure to post some pics of this smoke!

Scott


----------



## motocrash (Apr 11, 2018)

There are a few people here that cook goat/lamb pretty often that will probably chime in.
In the meantime,I hope this helps.


----------



## archeryrob (Apr 11, 2018)

Lean wild meat needs to be wraped in bacon when cooked all the way, or stay under 145 when cooking on the grill/pan or cooked wet (crockpot, soup or stew). Cook it like a steak and you better make sure them jaw muscles are ready for a work out.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 11, 2018)

I have cooked ram and I treated it just like venison and it turn out fine the bacon wrap is a good idea too.

Warren


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Apr 12, 2018)

I will for sure wrap it in bacon. Any recommendations on seasoning or doing a marinade? I like to make everything homemade when I do seasonings or marinades. I plan on smoking it, how does 225 for a few hours sound? I will most def post pictures. I did rabbit and gator wrapped in bacon and they turned out perfect, sadly this was a few months ago. I may have pictures of the gator pieces.


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Apr 16, 2018)

Sorry for the late pictures. Had an issue while smoking. Not sure if it was due to the 30mph cold winds or the chicken but my smoker didn't stay at temperature. Ended up having to finish it in the oven. But for my first time ever having ram it was pretty good. This piece was a backstrap. I also have ribs and shoulders to use.


----------

